# The Vape Guy - Amber, StabWood Squonker by Arctic Dolphin



## BumbleBee (9/3/18)

I have managed to secure a handful of these awesome little mechanical stabilized wood/resin squonk mods. Here are some pics to give you an idea of what they look like:










These are not the colours or variations that I will be getting, that will be a surprise 

If you're keen on one of these sexy little numbers then follow this thread, I will let you know when they get here.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Mr. B (9/3/18)

@BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mr. B (9/3/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I have managed to secure a handful of these awesome little mechanical stabilized wood/resin squonk mods. Here are some pics to give you an idea of what they look like:
> 
> View attachment 125291
> 
> ...


They are gorgeous! Any idea what they will retail for?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/3/18)

Mr. B said:


> They are gorgeous! Any idea what they will retail for?


Ooh I can't wait for them to arrive 

These should be in the R1500 ballpark

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (9/3/18)

Good looking mods these are

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (16/3/18)

They are here! 




I am trying to get these up on the website asap, you guys are going to love the pricing on these

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (16/3/18)

The Ambers are now available here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/arctic-dolphin-amber-squonk-mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (17/3/18)

Oooh that blue one looks amazing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Oooh that blue one looks amazing!


That one is complimented by a swirly semi transparent orangey resin, I was so tempted to snag that one for myself, it's stunning 




But I ended up with this one:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/3/18)

OH MY WORD

I really really really want to like mechs but I’ve never got the hang of them so I gave up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/3/18)

But holy cr@p these are absolutely gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (25/3/18)

I’m so on the fence over this. 

If they could just be regulated!!


----------



## Paul33 (25/3/18)

I don’t vape at high watts so not sure if this’ll be good or bad for me? I like single coils at 25-35w max.


----------



## BumbleBee (25/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> I don’t vape at high watts so not sure if this’ll be good or bad for me? I like single coils at 25-35w max.


The power output of your coil will depend on the build, the higher the resistance the lower the wattage will be on the coil. Building at around 0.5 - 0.6 ohm should put you in your comfort zone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (25/3/18)

0.5 seems to be the spot. On a full battery it’ll be 35w and at running volts it’ll drop to 27w? My maths right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (25/3/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The power output of your coil will depend on the build, the higher the resistance the lower the wattage will be on the coil. Building at around 0.5 - 0.6 ohm should put you in your comfort zone


They also just so pretty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> 0.5 seems to be the spot. On a full battery it’ll be 35w and at running volts it’ll drop to 27w? My maths right?


Yip


----------



## Paul33 (25/3/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Yip


Feels good being so clever

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Feels good being so clever


It does hey

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (6/5/18)

I keep on eyeballing this @BumbleBee 

Might have to get a second recurve to go on top of it WHEN I pull the trigger on it!


----------



## BumbleBee (6/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> I keep on eyeballing this @BumbleBee
> 
> Might have to get a second recurve to go on top of it WHEN I pull the trigger on it!


Awesome, I should have a few Recurves tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (6/5/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Awesome, I should have a few Recurves tomorrow


I’ll still have no money for it tomorrow


----------



## Paul33 (6/5/18)

They just look fantastic!!

How’s that firing button?


----------

